# No sound in flashplayer with linux_base-c7



## oleantus (Jul 25, 2019)

I use www/flashplayer in Firefox on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64 with latest KDE  Plasma 5. This week I updated the linux_base-c6 with all linux packages  to linux_base-c7. After that, the sound disappeared in flashplayer. I also  rebuilt the flashplayer from the ports. But nothing has changed. No  sound. With the linux-c6 the sound in flashplayer worked fine. Test page here http://www.ulstu.ru/main/view/article/11622

Any sound in system works fine. In the firefox (Youtube and  others) the sound works fine.
I even installed linux-c7-alsa-utils and tried play audio file with linux command line utility aplay in the KDE 5 Konsole

# /compat/linux/usr/bin/aplay -vv audio.wav

and it's work fine, sound is good.

But there is no sound in the flashplayer only and only with linux-c7. With linux-c6 works fine.
I think it is related to the linux-c7-alsa-lib and/or linux-c7-alsa-plugins-oss. There may be a problem in its configuration files. But I do not know where exactly. Or maybe this is related to the linux-flashplayer. Because the aplay utility works fine. I dont know 

Can anyone help me to solve this problem?


----------

